# Heirloom tomatoes



## tpl_2 (Mar 28, 2005)

I just purchased/planted a few heirloom tomato plants in my garden. The breed I got was giant belgiums. Have any of you had experience with growing these? Do I treat them similarly to a regular tomato plant? How tall will this variety grow, should I stake it or used a regular cylindrical wire cage? Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

my guess is treat them the same


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

tpl_2 said:


> I just purchased/planted a few heirloom tomato plants in my garden. The breed I got was giant belgiums. Have any of you had experience with growing these? Do I treat them similarly to a regular tomato plant? How tall will this variety grow, should I stake it or used a regular cylindrical wire cage? Any advice would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


Google


----------



## DeerManager (Oct 4, 2006)

I have 5 growing right now and it is my first time. I've noticed they grow wider and not as tall as a SS100 or a roma, but the golden pineapple variety already has tow golfball sized green fruits on it! They are more of a tropical variety and need fulls sun (botanist friend told me this) and if in the ground water as needed.

I'll be saving seeds this year and if anyone would like to swap seeds pm me. I have 4 types, i'd have to go look to remember. One is pineapple, one is a watermelon looking type, one is green and the other escapes me as of now.
Best of luck, i had some last year (grown by a friend) and they can't be compared to anything else!
I have them staked and in a cage, FYI









http://www.ghorganics.com/Pineapple.htm
This is also one of the plants i have
http://www.ghorganics.com/BrandwineYellow.htm


----------



## 2Lungs (Mar 18, 2008)

I have grown heirloom for a few years now. Cheokee purple (very tasty) Mr. stripy last year an all green (can't remember the name) & Brandy wines among others. Treat them the same. I don't feel the yeild is as good as say better boys. This year I have betterboys & brandywines planted. I feel brandywine yeilds more than any HL I've tried so far.


----------



## tpl_2 (Mar 28, 2005)

Thanks for your replies. I have also staked them and caged them. I figured at 1 - 2 lbs, these guys will need as much support as possible.


----------

